# Led as a growing light?



## Shmoe345 (Mar 22, 2009)

After searching the web and finding out that Leds are not the way to go for growing, I came across the LED SUPERNOVA - 270W LED Array - Enhanced Spectrum. Its 1300$ but I am willing to dish out the money. Would someone with more experience in this field give me an opinion? It would be greatly appreciated. Here is the description. 

source for innovation in hydroponics equipment and LED grow lights, proudly introduces the all new Supernova LED grow light. The only LED grow light of its kind in the world, the Supernova LED lighting system projects high lumens light at different angles for maximum coverage and flexibility in use. An LED grow light designed to deliver incredible output and efficiency for extraordinary growth potential, the Supernova's independently adjustable spectrums allow you to fine-tune the red/blue ratio of light to your plants specific needs. This feature works using two knobs on the power supply, one for the red diodes, and one for the blue diodes. 
This 270-watt LED grow light produces more light than a 1,000-watt HID light at a fraction of the cost. Built upon the research and technology used to develop the already highly acclaimed LED UFO light, the SuperNova outshines the LED UFO grow light by delivering three times the brightness, while still only using a fraction of the energy consumption of a typical HPS grow light with a comparable output. 
What truly sets the Supernova LED grow light apart from any other LED lighting solutions are the seven different circuit boards which project the light at different angles for maximum coverage and flexibility in use. With this arrangement and high lumens output, the Supernova provides the high intensity lighting required to grow lush and bountiful gardens within a five foot by five foot growing space. 
The SuperNova and LED UFO grow lights both have the added benefit of running cooler than HPS grow lights. Fans are built into the LED grow light, so that air-cooled reflectors and ducting are not required. The unique design of these lights add additional cost savings to the indoor grower.
The Enhanced Spectrum Supernova includes 6 additional custom spectrums of LED light. These added LED's greatly extend the photosynthetic range covering the entire spectrum from 405nm to 465nm in the blue , as well as 620nm to 740nm in red. This equates to higher performance in all phases of growth, especially in flowering. We suggest the enhanced spectrum model for any stand-alone LED application. For use in vegetative growth, or in a mixed-lighting garden (HPS and LED) the Standard Spectrum model is sufficient. 
The LED SuperNova comes with everything necessary, including our innovative 3-wire adjustable hanging system, power supply with adjustable spectrum, and all the cables. System is 120V/240V switchable, and comes pre-wired for 120V.


----------



## 420thestoner (Mar 22, 2009)

i have never personaly grew with one of these but my buddy was talking about one he had. he said it worked great and was cheap on electric because of being a led. if you get one let me know if you like it.


----------



## Shmoe345 (Mar 22, 2009)

If I do get one it wont be for a few months from now. So dont expect an update any time soon.  I still have to build my room and all that crap.


----------

